# We're going to be in the Star Tribune on Hallowen!



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

They came out last year to photograph the yard and the "Horror Room" (My 365 room of evil) Now they're sending out a film crew to shoot us setting up to put on the website along with an inteview!

We're psyched!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Good deal. Congrats


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Something to be proud of.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks folks!
Its like winning an Oscar in the Halloween world! I'll post the link when it goes up!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats on the recognition. 

Excellent.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey right on! I might have to buy that paper - even though I'm up in Duluth. That's awesome!

Good for you! Let us know when they are going to run the story...I do want to read the article.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good for you.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's awesome!
Good luck!
.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Congrats..that is awesome!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

They just put up the video!

http://www.startribune.com/10103/rich_media/1517517.html


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Awesome Don!! Great video.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Cool!


----------

